# its toast!



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

finally got a clue to the citty cat problem . went to my coz shop to look at my bike and found the front piston only had 30 puonds compression and the second 50 puonds . now i was curios if this might be from vavles needing adjustment since the exaust is glowing red hot this means flame creaping threw the exaust vavle? 06 ac v2


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like you are very lean if your exaust is glowing


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If your compression is that low you probably have more problems than just adjusting valves, I believe stock is suppose to be around 60 pounds.. Valve seats might be bad.. Do a leak down test and that will tell you where your problem is.. MIne did the same thing year before last at ecmn when I was rack deep in the swamp, just quit running like I just turned the key off.. needless to say I had to rebuild..


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

the carbs were gone threw and proper modifications were done but the thing i was thinking was wrong is the timing is jumping there for leaveing the exaust vavle open just a little causing low compresion and allowing flame to creap out while running . also it would run fine the exaust would not glow and the bike would run ok then go threw a mud hole and it would glow and no power .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One tooth off and they run like he!! all the time, two teeth and the pistons usualy start hitting valves and they don't start. I think you got something else going on. JMO.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

that makes me lose hope lol were going to put oil in it to see if compression comes up to see if rings are fried i hope the compresion dont come up!! but we will see any hear of the cdi going out? would that cause bad timing not just jumping teath


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing says it doesn't have a burned valve but after you put a few squirts of oil through the sparkplug hole and re-take your compression, if it is still low, it isn't rings. More likely a valve or head gasket issue. I assume you have set all the valves per spec...right?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

were going to try the oil to see if the rings are bad but they are going to check the vavles next but if its a rebuild i was wondering what options i had as far as parts or maybe even the 840?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

An 840 will cost roughly 3 grand or more to do.. Brute 650i has a built 801 motor he'll sell you cheaper than that, all you would have to do is drop it in.. Right now you can get a brand new 650 V2 complete motor for about 2500.00 from Arctic Cat, they have a bunch of them left over and they are trying to get rid of them.. As for how I know, a little bird told me.. LOL Just do the leak down test like I mentioned.. Turn the piston till it's top dead center and pump the cylinder full of air, if you have air coming from the crankcase it's a ring problem, air coming from the carbs is a intake valve problem and air coming from the exhaust is a exhaust valve problem..


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i didnt think of the air i will deff try that . if it is a tear down i was thinkin it would cost around 1500 to do so i was thinkin alittle more for better motor or better parts how much for that 801 or should i just email him ? also how much modification would i need to do for that


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You will have to pm him about the motor.. I was just letting you know.. Shouldn't have to do any mods, it will fit and bolt right up.. If you're gonna go in the motor no sense it building it back stock, at least put some hc pistons and some drop in cams.. It will sure wake it up !!!


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

J2! said:


> You will have to pm him about the motor.. I was just letting you know.. Shouldn't have to do any mods, it will fit and bolt right up.. If you're gonna go in the motor no sense it building it back stock, at least put some hc pistons and some drop in cams.. It will sure wake it up !!!


 
its a v2 sorry iam not to familiar with these motors


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's the same motor you have now but with a big bore kit in it..


----------

